# Parker Sidekick



## AEMommy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, Im just getting into archery, i rifle hunt but ant to try something new. Do any of you have the Parker Sidekick? Im looking in to it and wondered how you all like your. Thanks


----------



## Tribeck3 (Aug 20, 2008)

*I do.*

I too just got into archery and bought my Sidekick almost a month ago. Love it. Light, easy to handle. I had to have it converted to left handed though because I found out after I bought it that I am strong with my left and am left eye dominant. Also the Grow up with Parker program is good. I am planning on using that program when my son is older and wants a bow. Good luck with whatever bow you choose.


----------



## The Native Way (Oct 28, 2005)

*Sidekick*

Great bow Fast and lite put some limbsavers on it and its quite too I got one for my 13 yr old neighbor and hes shooting quater size groups and only had it 5 days shot my 315 gr arrow that was way over spined out of it the first day 44lbs draw weight @ 24 inch 206 FPS We got the 40-50 lb limbs so it should do 260-280 with the right arrow when he maxs it out


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a new sidekick too but we haven't had a chance to have the person we want set it up yet. So for now i'm just going to keep reading yall's sidekick threads. 

btw, what arrows (field tip just for targets) would you suggest?


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to invade, but I seen the thread title and thought I would post also. My girlfriend got this bow a few months ago and she absolutly loves it. I just bought her some limbsavers for it and its ready to go hunting! It is a very well built bow and fast. It has a wide range for draw lenghts so no mods will have to be bought to change the DL. She is shooting Gold Tip Lightning arrows and she is stacking them at 25 yards. Good Luck with your purchase!


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Just bought my wife one in "PINK camo"and she loves it(debating on if I'll take her hunting with me or not with that camo):wink:

Yeah,I will after 28 years nothing she does embarasses me anymore besides it's kind neat looking


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

My wife shot one the other day and loved it. She liked it much better than the Diamond Edge. Looks like I'll be buying her one pretty soon. She loves the PINK camo, too!


----------



## HuntinChick (Oct 12, 2007)

*Just got one also*

My hubby just bought me one about a week ago. It's my first compound bow. Last year I had to use a crossbow due to medical problems. This year I really wanted to shoot a compound bow. Right now I'm working to get my strength up so that I can bring up my DW. My DL is 24". It's really easy to shoot, and Parker is a great company. So far I'm very happy with it. I wanted the pink camo one, but they didn't have it in stock. :wink:


----------

